

German official mulls breaking up Google - whoismua
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101680307

======
mullingitover
Breaking up MS I could understand--they were in a dominant position largely
through questionable legal tactics involving strongarming OEMs to block them
from distributing competing operating systems. But Google? They're in a
dominant position because nobody else is as good at helping people Google
things.

~~~
cpncrunch
I keep trying duckduckgo and other search engines, but they all still suck
compared to google. Bing isn't too bad, but still not as good as google.

It seems that google is just successful because they have a good product.
Therefore we want to break them up? That doesn't make any sense.

------
mark_l_watson
How would a German official break up Google? Perhaps Germany could bar them
from supporting users (or products :-) in Germany, but in that bad case
scenario, Google would just lose some small fraction of its business.

~~~
whoismua
_How would a German official break up Google?_

Search separate from everything else.

 _but in that bad case scenario, Google would just lose some small fraction of
its business._

Germany is in EU, so Google would risk losing roughly 50% of their business.
But not really, in theory you could see "Baby Googles" being setup with
different properties. Will they stand a chance on their own without being
thrust on top of Google Search? Who knows

